# datei nach einer bestimmten Zeile durchsuchen und diese Zeile wiedergeben.



## Dimenson (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo

leider habe ich grade eine kleine Blockade und bin auch nicht so fit in Linux.
Ich bin gerade dabei ein Script zu basteln das eine Datei :

/pfad/logsession.list
tid:2 name:/mnt/nms/nsars/store/tag1/test2.vhd
tid:3 name:/mnt/nms/nsars/store/tag1/test3.vhd
tid:4 name:/mnt/nms/nsars/store/tag1/test4.vhd
tid:5 name:/mnt/nms/nsars/store/tag1/test5.vhd
tid:6 name:/mnt/nms/nsars/store/tag1/test6.vhd
tid:7 name:/mnt/nms/nsars/store/tag1/test7.vhd

auslesen soll und soll nach einen bestimmten Suchmuster "test2.vhd" nur diese Zeile in einen String zurückliefern so dass weiter verwenden kann. Oder noch besser in der Zeile wo "test2.vhd" enthalten ist den Wert "tid" zurück liefert. Hab ihr mir da Tipps ?

Ich habe schon das Inet durchsucht, bloss was man da findet ist für mich nur fach chinesisch. Mit "grep,sed" uvm. habe ich gelesen aber nichts passendes gefunden was auch zu mein Thema passen könnte. Deshalb wusst ich nicht ob ich da dann richtig sei. Naja deswegen poste ich hier. 

Vielen Dank.


----------



## melmager (7. Januar 2012)

Ungetestet

grep test2.vhd logsession.list | cut -d : -f 2 | cut -d n -f 1

zur erklärung:
grep <suche-nach> <file> | cut -d <trennzeichen> -f <feldnummer> ...

ansonsten siehe: man grep und man cut


----------

